# قنبلة لمهندسي الاتصالات ( كورس كامل ومنظم في ericsson GSM system مترجم عربي انجليزي



## ودالشريف (12 أبريل 2010)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته















لاتنسوني من صالح الدعوات

والتحميل في الاسفل


اللهم اغفر لود الشريف ووفقه في حياته العلمية والعملية

او

اللهم اغفر لود الشريف ووفقه في حياته العلمية والعملية​*


----------



## ًwimax (12 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اغفر لنا ولكم ولعامة المسلمين، وبارك الله فيك
على هذا المجهود


----------



## shatobr (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع وغفر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## القوى العظمى (13 أبريل 2010)

حلو جميل المجهود ربنا يكرمك بس فين الرابط علشان ننزل الكورس


----------



## ودالشريف (13 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي وادام المعروف والتواصل بيننا 
الرابط في عبارة 
اللهم اغفر لود الشريف ووفقه في حياته العلمية والعملية*


----------



## golden hunter (13 أبريل 2010)

الهم اغفر لود الشريف و ارحمه في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## eng_khater81 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبادي_079 (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ً على المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة*


----------



## S.Dwekat (22 أبريل 2010)

thanx very match


----------



## 1مهندس1 (23 أبريل 2010)

* أخي ود الشريف........ يظهر لي روابط عده للتحميل الرابط الأول يجعلني أنتظر 470 ثانية وعند الانتهاء والضعظ على ايقونة التحميل ... مرة أخرى 470 ثانيه وهكذا وبقية الروابط لاتعمل

*


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد الكبير (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا غالى على الملف الغالى


----------



## bryar (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## الغزال2010 (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد شعبان النجار (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## نغم خليل (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير.ما هي طريقة التحميل


----------



## simohammed9 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهم اغفر لود الشريف ووفقه في حياته العلمية والعملية*


----------



## eng.royal (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## mehdi09 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لؤي البابلي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## modymodyman (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## 1مهندس1 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تم التحميل مشكور يا باش مهندس


----------



## أبوعدي28 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اغفرودالشريف في الدنيا والآخرة آمين


----------



## ودالشريف (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحياتي وشكري للجميع
وربنا يغفر لنا ويرحمنا جميعا
ودمتم بخير*


----------



## legend22 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررر يا ورد
بارك الله فييييك اخي الغالي


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للأخ والزميل العزيز ود الشريف وقد تم التحميل.... 
وجزيت خيرا على ماقدمت وغفر لك ....


----------



## بشار الحمداني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا>>>>مشكور 

*


----------



## selka20042001 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورا


----------



## driss240 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ehabkarot (13 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## gen (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير .... و جعله ربي في موازين حسناتك
تحياتي لك ....


----------



## softwaren (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشاركه رائعه غفر الله لك


----------



## abdelhak34t (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخي والله من جد مشكووووووووور جزيل الشكر يا اخي ود على مجهودك الرائع اللهم اغفر لنا ولك امين


----------



## ادور (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لك


----------



## wddah (30 يناير 2011)

لايووووجد رابط يا اخي


----------



## alfaaris (30 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## alfaaris (30 يناير 2011)

*help*

my project is mc-cdma ineed the problems of cdma (e.g mai ) and onother probles thank you


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## angel2009 (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونتمني منك المزيد


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

thanks very much


----------



## ahmed2samir (4 فبراير 2011)

* جزاك الله خير الجزاء
علي هذا المجهود الرائع
*


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## Ayman__sa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا , و شكرا*​


----------



## عماد الكبير (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fawzy anis (26 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssss


----------



## الفقير2 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا ولكن الروابط لاتعمل*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء .....لكن الروابط جميعها لاتعمل حالياً ياريت اللي يقدر يرفعها مرة ثانية


----------



## ودالفكى الطيب (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيل على هذا المجهود الجبار وربنا يحعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohinho (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الفقير2 (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shikoo beeko (26 فبراير 2012)

the link doesnt work (file not found) !!


----------



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

بارك الله لك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## zainsata (12 مايو 2012)

الله يديك العافية


----------



## nizao 1983 (14 مايو 2012)

ssssguhijo[k[]'


----------



## jupiter2007 (15 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي ود .. لكن الروابط لا تعمل ...


----------



## mostafagomaa (24 مايو 2012)

مشكورررررررررر جدا


----------



## mr.salimali (24 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## ahmad ghannoum (25 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## elomers (18 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ود الشريف كنت متمني اطلع علي مجهودك لكن لم استطع التحميل فياريت ترفع الملف تاني او اي واحد من الاخوان الاتمكنوا من تحميله اعاده رفعه 
وشكرا


----------



## امجد تلكوم (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## comm engineer (1 يناير 2013)

اللهم اغفر لود الشريف و ارحمه في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## الفهد الصياد (19 يناير 2013)

اخي الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## GHALEBAHMED (23 يناير 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## khairou (17 أغسطس 2014)

thank s


----------



## Hadeel Mx3 (19 أغسطس 2014)

###################


----------



## amr-alkhayat (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فتوح محمد شحاته (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم عونا للجميع


----------



## وئل صبحي (25 ديسمبر 2014)

ggh gtg fdf


----------



## محتار050 (5 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووور


----------



## بن عفيف الكندي (11 فبراير 2015)

سلام عليكم 
اخي الرابط لاتعمل


----------



## عادل عبد الحافظ (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا وبالتوفيق​


----------



## ابو جنات الهيتي (21 أكتوبر 2015)

عفوآ لكن لا يوجد ملف للتحميل !


----------



## issam_mm (24 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## issam_mm (24 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكووووووور


----------



## Khaoula EL (25 أكتوبر 2015)

It doesn't work for me 
can you send it inin my email please
[email protected]


----------



## Khaoula EL (25 أكتوبر 2015)

It doesn't work for me 
can you send it inin my email please
[email protected]


----------



## tayebinfo (8 نوفمبر 2015)

عفوآ لكن لا يوجد ملف للتحميل !​


----------

